# Tax Return Allowance AFH + Kilometers



## Nagel (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe a long shot to put it in this forum but thought id give it a try.

Im doing my tax return using etax from ATO.
When I was working I was getting paid travel when I went from site to site (77c/km), and also AFH ($39/day) allowance when working/staying out on sites.

This is what it says on my PAYG summary:
"Total allowances $ 1917" then split up under: (not my actual numbers)

¤Inconvenience (AFH)+75 $1576
¤Kilometres $341

Since allowances counts as a income when you put/preload into e-tax or myTax it will be getting taxed.

So the way I understand it I should put in the kilometres I travelled under D1 and that would match the kilometres in my allowance so 443km that equals $341 (77c/km)

Now with the AFH. Should I put the total amount $ 1576 under D2? Or would I need receipts for my meals/food for that?

Regards
Nagel


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

If you get paid an overtime meal allowance under an industrial instrument (such as an award) and buy food and drink on overtime, you can claim up to the reasonable allowance expense amount we have set without getting written evidence.

The ATO set these values based on location and income levels

Look at TD 2014/19 - Income tax: what are the reasonable travel and overtime meal allowance expense amounts for the 2014-15 income year? (As at 9 July 2014)
Section 11

I haven't done tax for a few years and am a bit rusty, so will not give a 100% answer.

However, I normally put the same figure in allowances as went in Income, if it all looked about right.


----------

